# Skegness over Easter



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

Anyone fancy meeting up at Skegness over the Easter period. I have found a site that even though it is full and no EHU you can use one of the two Rally fields at PINE TREES LEISURE PARK, motorhomes up to 24ft is £15 pn including 2 adults. RV's are bewtween £16 - £20pn. Details at http://www.pinetreesholidays.co.uk/ seems very friendly and not too far from town, it also boast some good fishing in the two lakes. We will be there from Thursday to Monday with grandaughter if anyone wants to meet up.

Regards

Alan and Jean


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

Not now going due to unforseen circumstances :roll: 

Regards

Alan and Jean


----------

